# Looking for a female roleplay partner for casual/sexual stories.



## SaiyaJinDeity (May 9, 2017)

I'm an anthro male wolf looking for female roleplay partners. We can discuss whatever is neccisary beforehand. Feel free to message if interested. :3


----------

